# varmaan



## sakvaka

Erästä käännösharjoitusta tehdessäni huomasin, että olin kääntänyt sanan _varmaan_ ruotsiksi "kanske" (= ehkä), mutta kirjan tekijä käytti sanaa "säkert" (= varmasti). Ero on luultavasti vain puhe- ja kirjakielen välinen, mutta voi myös olla, että kyseessä on murre- tai sukupolviero. 

Wiktionaryssä ei listata ensiksi mainittua merkitystä, vaikka minusta se on paljon olennaisempi kuin jälkimmäinen: en koskaan käyttäisi sanaa _varmaan_, kun tarkoitan _varmasti_: _Hän tulee varmaan huomenna_ ja _hän tulee varmasti huomenna_ ovat minusta täysin eri asioita. 

Mikä on teidän (puhe- tai kirjakielinen) käsityksenne asiasta? Kumpi merkitys on teille ensisijainen, "ehkä" vai "varmasti"?


----------



## Tappahannock

In the right context, I can hear both varmaan and säkert as expressing hope or reassurance.   As in, I don't know why he didn't show up as expected today but probably / presumably / oletettavasti / förmodligen he will appear tomorrow.  Perhaps säkerligen corresponds better to that meaning and säkert really does express more certainty.  Or is it the other way around?

Of course neither language is native for me, so I could be perfectly wrong about that.  For instance, I hear varmasti as 100% certainty, varmaan as 50% or greater certainty, and ehkä as 50% or less, with an emphasis on less.  And I may be incorrect in some of that.  Maybe I have a weak grasp of säkert as well.  Is han kommer säkert i morgon really the same thing as Det är säkert at han kommer i morgon?  To me it sounds less certain.

Putting it another way, I hear säkert (correctly or not) as very much like English surely.  Surely he will come tomorrow and He will surely come tomorrow are several degrees less certain than He will certainly come tomorrow.  They're like trying to make it certain by calling it so.  And they are all weaker than It is certain that he will come tomorrow and the less common It is sure that he will come tomorrow.


----------



## Gavril

Tiedän, että kysymys on tarkoitettu äidinkielenään suomea puhuville, mutta luulin _varmaan-_sanan tarkoittavan "todennäköisesti", tai jotakin sen läheistä_._


----------



## sunflour

Ensisijainen puhekielinen merkitys on 'ehkä, luultavasti'.

Se tulee _varmaan_ (ehkä, luultavasti) huomenna.

Kirjakielessä sana on useimmiten muodossa _varmaankin_:

Hän tulee _varmaankin_ (ehkä, luultavasti) huomenna.

Sanan käyttäminen merkityksessä 'varmasti' kuulostaa kieleltä, jota käytetään 50-luvun tyttökirjoissa.


----------

